# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  bloodwork free testosterone?

## smartbodybuilder

Does free testosterone is linked to more muscle anabolism? Cuz i recieved my bloodwork today and it says 2.7ng/dl on the free testosterone and 800 ng/dl on the total testosterone. Im 22 y/o

Send me some light on this "free testosterone"  :Hmmmm: 

Ty

----------


## FireGuy

Free test more important than total test. Much or your total test is bound by SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin) test bound by this is not available to your body unless released. The free test is the level which is "available" and the number you should be concerned with for muscle growth.

----------


## senorsalt

any way to lower this for a bloodtest in order to get stuff off of you doctor. ?? any help greatly appr'd

----------


## ADO

> any way to lower this for a bloodtest in order to get stuff off of you doctor. ?? any help greatly appr'd


that is silly, why the hell would you want to be dependent on this stuff! if your levels a fine why mess with them?

----------


## BJJ

> does free testosterone is linked to more muscle anabolism? Cuz i recieved my bloodwork today and it says 2.7ng/dl on the free testosterone and 800 ng/dl on the total testosterone. Im 22 y/o
> 
> send me some light on this "free testosterone" 
> 
> Ty


dht?

----------


## jfg4

I would do a shot of Deca if you have it on hand to suppress your natural test levels. That's what I did

----------


## *Thiago*

You were able to suppress your test levels with ONE shot ?

How long from shot to test ? Result Values ?

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

kill a bottle of whisky and stay up all night the day before the test

----------


## moregunsthanroses

> Free test more important than total test. Much or your total test is bound by SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin) test bound by this is not available to your body unless released. The free test is the level which is "available" and the number you should be concerned with for muscle growth.


Ok this makes sense I got some bloodwork from my family doc and was telling my other doctor about it he asked what my free test was I didnt have an answer. I knew my level was 14.7 with a range of 8-28.

I think for freetest you need to go in the morning on an empty stomach or maybe my other doc didnt write that down for me to get tested. All I know is that I got my bloodwork done in the early evening. 

Does this affect the results?

----------


## nonotone

----

----------

